# مطلوب طريقة حساب تكلفة بناء المتر مربع نصف تشطيب او كامل التشطيب



## hanyyosf (24 يوليو 2010)

برجاء مساعدة الاخوة المهندسين انا محاسب و ارغب في معرفة معادلة حساب تكلفة بناء المتر مربع نصف تشطيب و تشطيب كامل سوبر لوكس بما في ذلك الاساسات و لكم جزيل الشكرة
محاسب هاني يوسف ​


----------



## ahmed_d (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بيك استاذ هاني
اولا الموضوع مش بالسهوله دي...عشان اولا نوع المبني يختلف من سكني الي تجاري وترفيهي وخلافه...
ولو جيت للمبني السكني فهل هو اسكان فاخر ام لوكس ام فوق المتوسط ام متوسط ..
وعشان تحسب المتر تكلفه المتر المربع لازم طبعا تحسب التكاليف الفعليه لكل البنود :
- الهيكل الخرساني ( قواعد وسملات- اعمده- بلاطات...............)
-المباني
-البياض
-الصحي والكهرباء
-الدهانات
الي آخر البنود المذكوره بالمقايسه
طبعا يتم تحليل كل بند علي حدي الي تكاليفه من عماله ومعدات ومواد.....
وبعد كل ذلك يتم وضع المصاريف الاداريه والارباح( إذا كان الامرمتعلق بالمقاولات)ويتم تقسيم إجمالي الناتج علي المساحه الكليه للمبني.
وطبعا يتم ذلك من اللوحات الهندسيه المعماريه والانشائيه والصحيه و......... بالاستعانه طبعا بالمواصفات الهندسيه بمقايسه الاعمال 
وهذه بعض الارقام التقريبيه المستنتجه من التجارب والمذكوره في مراجع لبعض المهندسينمشاريع الاسكان)
- سعر المتر 2 تشطيب فاخر 1500جنيه مصري
- سعر المتر2 تشطيب لوكس 1200جنيه مصري
- سعر المتر2 تشطيب فوق المتوسط 1100جنيه مصري
- سعر المتر2 تشطيب متوسط 900جنيه مصري
ولكن كمت ذكرت هذه تقريبيه ولا تغني عن الدراسه الجيده للعطاءات والمقايسات


----------



## hanyyosf (26 يوليو 2010)

انا متشكر ليك يا م. احمد بس انا عندي قطعة ارض تقريبا 200 متر كنت عاوز اعرف تكلفة بناءها لغرض السكن عشان اعمل حسابي تتكلف كام لو اتشطبت تشطيب فاخر و يكون المبني من ثلاثة ادوار متكررة غير الارضي محلات


----------



## haism007 (29 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير

الارض اخى هل هى مشروع ابن بيتك


----------



## hanyyosf (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للمشاركة بس الارض ليست ضمن مشروع ابني بيتك


----------



## ahmed_d (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أ.هاني
لو عندك التصميم ممكن ترفقه واعطيك بعون الله ارقام الكميات للبنود الاساسيه..
ولكني الآن خارج مصر وبعيد حدا ما عن الاسعار الحاليه..
لكن خلينا نبدأ بالكميات


----------



## فتى الكهول (2 سبتمبر 2010)

يبدو ان الاخ الفاضل يسال عن

هل يوجد معادلة لحساب المتر المربع ؟

اتمنى الترعف على مثل هذه المعادلة .. فنترقب افضل الزملاء هنا للاجابة المقنعة


----------

